# Full time gardener vacancy - 187 sponsorship available



## wesleyams (Sep 16, 2015)

We are looking for a qualified Gardener for a position in regional areas in Australia.

Sponsorship is available if you are the successful candidate for the job!

Applicants would have to be⁄have:
- Qualified with the relevant trade certificates
- At least 2 years of full time experience
- MUST have an IELTS score of 6 in each band at minimum
- Friendly with an excellent work attitude
- Able and willing to relocate

To apply:
Please call *(03) 9092* 1688 for a quick pre-assessment and evaluation.

About us:
Australia Migration Services (AMS) is a premium Australian firm with experienced Registered Migration Agents and recruitment experts specialising in International Recruitment and Migration to Australia.

Established in 2005, we have successfully placed over thousands of candidates and assisted them in getting their Permanent Residency in Australia.


----------

